# Transmission Problems



## Howard Herdman (May 19, 2012)

I have a 2011 Chevy Cruze with an automatic transsmission. It recently (after10 mo of problem free driving) started to lurch and jurk while going from gear to gear. The dealer sain this is normal for the "nwew 6 speed auto transmission in this modal" If so it is a poor design and will iritate drivers that are use to smooth running vehicles. Is this normal for Chevrolet?


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Howard Herdman said:


> I have a 2011 Chevy Cruze with an automatic transsmission. It recently (after10 mo of problem free driving) started to lurch and jurk while going from gear to gear. The dealer sain this is normal for the "nwew 6 speed auto transmission in this modal" If so it is a poor design and will iritate drivers that are use to smooth running vehicles. Is this normal for Chevrolet?


This is EXACTLY why I am willing to live with my jerky transmission because of asinine responses like you received from your dealer! IF it was "normal", WHY did it not start from Day One instead of waiting 10 months to act up? My LTZ is 15 months old with 8,200 miles on it and it has not "LEARNED" my driving style yet! People here will tell you to get a "tune" to the TUNE of $$$$$ to solve your shifting problems. I say GM should pay for this "tune" if it's so terrific and solves the shifting problem.


----------



## tif9402 (May 16, 2012)

I have a 2012 Cruze LS with 200 miles. i like everything on the car except the auto transmission. Chevy has been in the car business WAY to long to put a piece of _ _ _ _ like this on the Market. I applaude the attempt to go to a 6 speed, but some one in engineering has really goofed big time with this box. As I recall, even the 1951 Power-glide tranny was smoother. Let them tell you what ever makes THEM feel good about this box, it sucks! Will be contacting the area rep on this one. Bad Karma.


----------



## Coolnate32 (May 15, 2011)

I've had my 2012 LS for two months and 8500 miles and I feel like the transmission is actually getting worse. Like sometimes it jerks and then I'm worried its going to ruin the transmission. 

Sent from my HTC VLE_U using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## shamrockgal23 (Jul 26, 2011)

I feel jerking in the transmission when hitting the gas (lightly) after a red light, then when sitting a red light I'll feel it rattling and rpms go up and down with me sitting still. I haven't asked Chevy since each time they did the oil change they said everything even the transmission was fine. I currently have just under 15k on my 2011. When I had onstar the reports said the transmission was fine as well. I don't think this is "normal" when I had a bad transmission in an old firebird it never acted this way...


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Coolnate32 said:


> I've had my 2012 LS for two months and 8500 miles and I feel like the transmission is actually getting worse. Like sometimes it jerks and then I'm worried its going to ruin the transmission.
> 
> Sent from my HTC VLE_U using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Just make sure you get rid of it BEFORE the transmission warranty runs out! Then, it's GM's problem!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Or you can call GM and have them put a case in for you. That way, if the problem creates a failure after the warranty period is over, it will be covered as a pre-existing condition.

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Howard Herdman said:


> I have a 2011 Chevy Cruze with an automatic transsmission. It recently (after10 mo of problem free driving) started to lurch and jurk while going from gear to gear. The dealer sain this is normal for the "nwew 6 speed auto transmission in this modal" If so it is a poor design and will iritate drivers that are use to smooth running vehicles. Is this normal for Chevrolet?




Howard Herdmanm,
I would like to look into this for you. Can you please send me a PM with your contact information, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to hearing back from you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

tif9402 said:


> I have a 2012 Cruze LS with 200 miles. i like everything on the car except the auto transmission. Chevy has been in the car business WAY to long to put a piece of _ _ _ _ like this on the Market. I applaude the attempt to go to a 6 speed, but some one in engineering has really goofed big time with this box. As I recall, even the 1951 Power-glide tranny was smoother. Let them tell you what ever makes THEM feel good about this box, it sucks! Will be contacting the area rep on this one. Bad Karma.




tif9402,
I would like to look into this for you. Can you please send me a PM with your contact information, VIN, current mileage, and the name of your dealership? I look forward to hearing back from you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

shamrockgal23 said:


> I feel jerking in the transmission when hitting the gas (lightly) after a red light, then when sitting a red light I'll feel it rattling and rpms go up and down with me sitting still. I haven't asked Chevy since each time they did the oil change they said everything even the transmission was fine. I currently have just under 15k on my 2011. When I had onstar the reports said the transmission was fine as well. I don't think this is "normal" when I had a bad transmission in an old firebird it never acted this way...



shamrockgal23,
I understand that dealing with issues on your vehicle can be very frustrating. I would like to look into this for you. Can you please send me a PM with your contact information, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to hearing back from you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Coolnate32 said:


> I've had my 2012 LS for two months and 8500 miles and I feel like the transmission is actually getting worse. Like sometimes it jerks and then I'm worried its going to ruin the transmission.
> 
> Sent from my HTC VLE_U using AutoGuide.Com Free App



Coolnate32,
Have you taken your vehicle into your dealer regarding this concern? If you have not I would suggest that you have them look into this for you. I would like you to keep me posted. If you would like you can send me your contact information, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer I can look into this further for you. I look forward to hearing back from you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## JPOL109 (May 23, 2012)

Howard Herdman said:


> I have a 2011 Chevy Cruze with an automatic transsmission. It recently (after10 mo of problem free driving) started to lurch and jurk while going from gear to gear. The dealer sain this is normal for the "nwew 6 speed auto transmission in this modal" If so it is a poor design and will iritate drivers that are use to smooth running vehicles. Is this normal for Chevrolet?


I have a 2011, and I can't stand the transmission in it! It is slow shifting, doesn't shift properly when going up hills, and revs to the moon. When coming down a hill to a flat road, then go to accelerate slowly, it doesn't even go into gear, and is slow to get into gear. I opened up a case about a year ago, and basically they don't have a fix for it. The dealer said it is a computer issue. What a waste of my time! The other thing I found out about this car is the heater core is poorly placed next to your leg on the drivers side. When it is warm out and the ac is not on, hot air pours out from the heater core. Hot coolant always is circulating through the core all the time!!!. The darn thing should be in a enclosed box, not mounted just in the center of the console. No fix for this either!! They should have installed some kind of valve when the heat is not on. Shame on Chevy for the lousy design!!!


----------



## cruze 2011 (Oct 20, 2010)

my 2011 cruze had the same issue with the transmission was taken in several times and told them what it was doing ,by the way you described mine to a tee exact same issue . on top of that when ever the heat was on you had to smell coolant inside the car i drove the car for 17 months and deceided to get ride of the car i opened a case with chev and got now where . so the 2011 cruze is somebody elses problem now !!!!!!!!!1


----------



## JPOL109 (May 23, 2012)

Lucky you! I should have bought something else. I really let Chevy how I felt about the issues, and they really don't give a crap, otherwise they would have done something about it. Oh, they also said nothing will get done unless more owners complain about the problems. LOL!!!


----------



## JeffBazell (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm bringing in my 2012 Eco AT to the dealer techs this Friday so they can [hopefully] duplicate the 'shudder' I feel while accelerating in 2nd. Only in 2nd. It's a vibration that is strong enuf to make my thumbs shake on the wheel and my knees vibrate. I haven't read any other comments on this very specific anomoly. Currently have 5600 miles but it started at 1500 miles.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

JeffBazell said:


> I'm bringing in my 2012 Eco AT to the dealer techs this Friday so they can [hopefully] duplicate the 'shudder' I feel while accelerating in 2nd. Only in 2nd. It's a vibration that is strong enuf to make my thumbs shake on the wheel and my knees vibrate. I haven't read any other comments on this very specific anomoly. Currently have 5600 miles but it started at 1500 miles.


If you haven't yet, call GM and create a case to have on file with them.

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

JeffBazell said:


> I'm bringing in my 2012 Eco AT to the dealer techs this Friday so they can [hopefully] duplicate the 'shudder' I feel while accelerating in 2nd. Only in 2nd. It's a vibration that is strong enuf to make my thumbs shake on the wheel and my knees vibrate. I haven't read any other comments on this very specific anomoly. Currently have 5600 miles but it started at 1500 miles.




JeffBazell,
I would like you to keep me posted on the outcome of your visit to the dealership. Please feel free to contact me with any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## tgonzalesnd (Jun 26, 2012)

I have a 2011 Chevy Cruze that I have been driving for a year. I took it to the dealership for the exact same problem. They gave me the same explanation that basically I needed to "teach my car how to drive again". A week later as I am turning onto a street I am pressing down on my gas pedal and only creeping at a low 5mph. It feels like I am in neutral then all of a sudden my car kicks into gear really hard and my car jerks forward. Then my check engine light turns on. After trying to drive my car to the dealership and nearly getting hit on the freeway by big rigs not able to get over while I am trying to merge onto the freeway I had it towed. 4 days later I still cannot get an explanation as to what is wrong with my car. Now they are going to do a transmission tear down. YIKES!!! Any idea what the problem can be?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

tgonzalesnd said:


> I have a 2011 Chevy Cruze that I have been driving for a year. I took it to the dealership for the exact same problem. They gave me the same explanation that basically I needed to "teach my car how to drive again". A week later as I am turning onto a street I am pressing down on my gas pedal and only creeping at a low 5mph. It feels like I am in neutral then all of a sudden my car kicks into gear really hard and my car jerks forward. Then my check engine light turns on. After trying to drive my car to the dealership and nearly getting hit on the freeway by big rigs not able to get over while I am trying to merge onto the freeway I had it towed. 4 days later I still cannot get an explanation as to what is wrong with my car. Now they are going to do a transmission tear down. YIKES!!! Any idea what the problem can be?



tgonzalesnd,
I would like to apologize to for the issues that you have experienced with your Cruze. I would like to look into this further for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealership? I look forward to hearing back from you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## momcani (Aug 10, 2012)

*Cruze Crappy Transmission*

I took my 2011 Cruze in today for Auto-Transmission problems, it growls when shifting gears and is jerky. they told me this is normal.. since when is whiplash normal when driving down the street. Apparently "my car hasnt learned my driving style... I'm not aggressive enough in my driving" This behavior in a transmission is NOT normal. I have always owned GM vehicles and have NEVER had a transmission act this way. NOT HAPPY


----------



## sheleb1 (Sep 16, 2011)

+1!
Brought my 2011 LT auto (built June 2011) in last winter for same issue.
After checking that I had the latest transmission flash (or whatever its called) I was told "thats normal" and sent on my way.
I feel THIS IS NOT AS MUCH A COMFORT ISSUE AS IT IS A SAFETY ISSUE!
After owning 5 brand new GM cars before this one, I am VERY DISSAPOINTED in what they did with this one's transmission. Otherwise I would be happy with the car. But for me, this is a DEAL BREAKER.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Sounds to me like a bunch of bullshit. If Trifecta can fix the transmission problems for $350 (as well as a big performance boost), I'm not seeing why it's taking GM such a **** long time to do the same.


----------



## slvr&blckcruze (Aug 7, 2012)

I have a 2011 cruze on aug 3rd the check engine light came on onstar ran a diagnosis and said that my transmission wasnt shifting properly and i needed to get the car into the dealer asap, on the 4th (sat) i took it to the dealer they said i should have the car back with in a week by weds i called for status they havent looked at it called friday they told me they are back up and no transmission guy there to look at it (but they stated they couldnt figure out what is wrong with my trans and they would contact GM for a new transmission and have my car back by tues) called back on monday 13th they said they should be putting my car on the rack tuesday to test what is worng (getting run around i think) called back today and they stated they have yet to look at my car .... CHEVROLET PLEASE FIX MY CAR


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

slvr&blckcruze said:


> I have a 2011 cruze on aug 3rd the check engine light came on onstar ran a diagnosis and said that my transmission wasnt shifting properly and i needed to get the car into the dealer asap, on the 4th (sat) i took it to the dealer they said i should have the car back with in a week by weds i called for status they havent looked at it called friday they told me they are back up and no transmission guy there to look at it (but they stated they couldnt figure out what is wrong with my trans and they would contact GM for a new transmission and have my car back by tues) called back on monday 13th they said they should be putting my car on the rack tuesday to test what is worng (getting run around i think) called back today and they stated they have yet to look at my car .... CHEVROLET PLEASE FIX MY CAR


Call GM ASAP. The dealership is hoping you'll just go away.


----------



## slvr&blckcruze (Aug 7, 2012)

I was hoping it didnt resort to contacting GM but this is getting old they have had my car for over 2wks they put me in a cobalt that i cant stand. contacting them first thing in the AM


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

slvr&blckcruze said:


> I have a 2011 cruze on aug 3rd the check engine light came on onstar ran a diagnosis and said that my transmission wasnt shifting properly and i needed to get the car into the dealer asap, on the 4th (sat) i took it to the dealer they said i should have the car back with in a week by weds i called for status they havent looked at it called friday they told me they are back up and no transmission guy there to look at it (but they stated they couldnt figure out what is wrong with my trans and they would contact GM for a new transmission and have my car back by tues) called back on monday 13th they said they should be putting my car on the rack tuesday to test what is worng (getting run around i think) called back today and they stated they have yet to look at my car .... CHEVROLET PLEASE FIX MY CAR



slvr&blckcruze,
I understand your concern with this issue. I would like to look into this further for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to hearing back from you as well as assisting you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## jenniferhamm (Aug 31, 2012)

I have the same problem and today it stalled on me 2 times. Its a automatic and should not do that. I have had my car to 2 different dealers for the jerky transmission plus because it is sounding like there is a barring or camshaft going bad. They still tell me its "normal".


----------



## stcornish (Sep 28, 2012)

Here is what GM is not telling you. They have programmed the computer for the transmission (transmission control module, TCM) to theorically get the best gas mileage possbile. This programming includes upshifting to the highest gear possible as quickly as possible. Also the transmission down shifts as late as possible. This way the engine is running at the lowest speed possible and thus getting the best fuel mileage. Also the transmission goes into a neutral gear state when the car is idling. This also reduces the fuel usage. The problem is that there are consequences to this programming that are not only annoying but dangerous. When slowing from 45 mph and higher the transmission does not down shift lower than 5th gear until the car is going slower than approximately 35 mph. If you need to accelerate at this time the transmission must shift down 2 to 3 gears before the car accelerates. There is a 2 to 3 second delay before acceleration begins. If you are turning in front of on coming traffic this can be dangerous. When at a dead stop there is a delay before the car starts moving. Again this is dangerous when pulling out into traffic. 

Why doesn't GM correct this? I can only speculate but I have a couple of ideas. First, reprogramming the car would reduce the fuel mileage. This would put the Cruze at a disadvantage to its competitor and thus hurt sales. Second the cost to reprogram the TCM would be expensive. If the program is cannot be changed then the TCM would have to be replaced. This would cost approximately $500 per car. With sales around 320,000 as of May 2012 this would be $160 million. Not a cheap fix.


----------



## 2Dogzz (Jul 24, 2012)

I've had the same transmission issues and just got mine back a few days ago. Check 2012 Cruze Transmission thread. He's what my service invoice states....call GM tech line, remove valve body and control solenoid valve assembly, dis-assembly valve body and inspect all valves for for range and quality of movement. - OK. air check 1234 and 35R fluid passages - found all clutches apply well. "order parts". Parts arrived, remove and replace valve body and control solenoid valve. assembly and test - OK
I have to say that the jerking, erratic shifting and slip from 2nd and 3rd has gone away BUT, i'm still not happy with how it's shifting, especially in stop and go traffic. feels like i have a sport tuned tranny. very quick and hard shifting.


----------



## Craze Ramesha (Sep 15, 2012)

There seems to be a definitive problem with transmission of Cruze, I'm also frustrated refer my post dtd 14th Sept'12


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

jenniferhamm said:


> I have the same problem and today it stalled on me 2 times. Its a automatic and should not do that. I have had my car to 2 different dealers for the jerky transmission plus because it is sounding like there is a barring or camshaft going bad. They still tell me its "normal".



jenniferhamm,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you have had with your Cruze. I would like to look into this further for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to hearing back from you. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## AndrewTarpley (Sep 30, 2012)

I have the same problem. I have 1800 miles on my 2012 Chevy Cruze LS. It downshifts really hard at low speeds and when its shift between first and second gear it jerks. Its kinda embarrassing when someone rides with me when you consider its a brand new car! After seeing everyone's posts I don't even wanna waste my time bringing it in for service if its "Normal".


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

stcornish said:


> Why doesn't GM correct this? I can only speculate but I have a couple of ideas. First, reprogramming the car would reduce the fuel mileage. This would put the Cruze at a disadvantage to its competitor and thus hurt sales. Second the cost to reprogram the TCM would be expensive. If the program is cannot be changed then the TCM would have to be replaced. This would cost approximately $500 per car. With sales around 320,000 as of May 2012 this would be $160 million. Not a cheap fix.


My gas mileage sucks now in city driving. I get low 20's if that! You say reprogramming the car would reduce gas mileage. Obviously they did SOMETHING with the newer models to correct the 2011 tranny problems without affecting the gas mileage. My TCM WAS replaced in August at 10,196 miles and it still shifts like crap! Better than before, but STILL very quirky! I now have 11,319 miles on the car. I got another call from the GM guy and told him the car HAS to go back to the dealer. I'll post the info in the other thread RE the tranny in the other tranny topic.

Here is what GM will be doing next to my car:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/10-e...lash-updates-available-since-8-31-2011-a.html


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

stcornish said:


> Here is what GM is not telling you. They have programmed the computer for the transmission (transmission control module, TCM) to theorically get the best gas mileage possbile. This programming includes upshifting to the highest gear possible as quickly as possible. Also the transmission down shifts as late as possible. This way the engine is running at the lowest speed possible and thus getting the best fuel mileage. Also the transmission goes into a neutral gear state when the car is idling. This also reduces the fuel usage. The problem is that there are consequences to this programming that are not only annoying but dangerous. When slowing from 45 mph and higher the transmission does not down shift lower than 5th gear until the car is going slower than approximately 35 mph. If you need to accelerate at this time the transmission must shift down 2 to 3 gears before the car accelerates. There is a 2 to 3 second delay before acceleration begins. If you are turning in front of on coming traffic this can be dangerous. When at a dead stop there is a delay before the car starts moving. Again this is dangerous when pulling out into traffic.
> 
> Why doesn't GM correct this? I can only speculate but I have a couple of ideas. First, reprogramming the car would reduce the fuel mileage. This would put the Cruze at a disadvantage to its competitor and thus hurt sales. Second the cost to reprogram the TCM would be expensive. If the program is cannot be changed then the TCM would have to be replaced. This would cost approximately $500 per car. With sales around 320,000 as of May 2012 this would be $160 million. Not a cheap fix.


None of this is _*confirmed*_. We do know that it is a "learning" transmission. My car in stock form was exactly the opposite of what you described. It would hold 4th and 5th gear all the way up near 50 mph. It had no idea what to do and held gears as long as possible - thus eating into my fuel mileage. I know I drive aggressive at times but ****!


----------



## Heartymate (Oct 16, 2012)

*Transmission problem UAE*

Hi 

Appreciate some one from Chevrolet is looking in to above matters. Thanks Stacy.

Am with 2010 Cruze done with 55000 kms, had the same problem with heavy transmission lag and kicking/rolling while driving. Dispite of my many and continues claims every service Chevy services repeated its 'Normal' where am not driving for the first time and doesn't feel its quite 'Normal' for any car, above all a well established car manufacturer like Chevy.

Thankfully, on my current service Chevy Service have finally agreed to my claims that the transmission has a problem and have replaced it for me. To be frank i was about to file a case against them as i am confident with my customer rights and we can get a 3rd party test done to support the claim.

for all those who have any problems with Chevy, please do communicate with Chevy/GM directly or atleast Copy them in your communications, they are very helpful and will consider each and every problem of yours seriously as a customer. I received calls from GM to follow up with the dealer and sorted out to a great extended.

Still one more problem to be sorted out of severe wind noise, almost feeling like using ear plugs while driving. Again as usual Chevy serivces says its 'normal' hopefully they will sort it out this time.


----------



## ej2go4it (Oct 21, 2012)

*2011 Cruze Tranny Issues*

I have an appt. for the same tranny issues posted on this site regaring the 2011 Cruze. Will keep you informed.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

ej2go4it said:


> I have an appt. for the same tranny issues posted on this site regaring the 2011 Cruze. Will keep you informed.


Not sure what problems you're having, BUT don't get your hopes up. They are defective and GM will NEVER admit it. They'll have you jump through hoops, but nothing will be resolved. Keep us informed. I have to bring mine in this week to have a "data recorder" installed since the new TCM they put in back in August didn't resolve a thing. That was with 10,196 miles. I now have 11,776 miles on the car in 20 months and the beat goes on! Good luck.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

fastdriver said:


> Not sure what problems you're having, BUT don't get your hopes up. They are defective and GM will NEVER admit it. They'll have you jump through hoops, but nothing will be resolved. Keep us informed. I have to bring mine in this week to have a "data recorder" installed since the new TCM they put in back in August didn't resolve a thing. That was with 10,196 miles. I now have 11,776 miles on the car in 20 months and the beat goes on! Good luck.


I had an 06 Kia Rio and sometimes the tranny would sometimes BANG really hard into gear at high speeds (of course it has to be when I'm on the freeway so it's as scary as possible). Took it in. They said all the servo's were working ok. I said check the valve body, are any of the valves stuck? Maybe some crap in there? Well the case and valve body were one unit so they couldn't remove the valve body. But, they could replace the TCM and see if that helps. Only costs $1200. While trying to figure out the issue they ran my mileage over the warranty. Was another one of those "no repro" issues. 

Point is, I was on the kia forums and no one else was having any issues and I spent a great amount of time researching. Looks like maybe I just had a tranny that had something wrong with it. Doesn't mean it was Kia's fault and the tranny design was flawed.

Assuming you've been cooperative with the dealer(s), after a certain point you have to stop being nice and start demanding a resolution. New tranny. done. But you have to do it right. Contact GM. If you have to, call your state's BAR and talk to them and they will certainly help you to get a resolution. 

But blanket statements like "GM will never admit it" look like complaining and implies you haven't done all that you can to get a resolution. Keep in mind that GM and the dealers are two different entities. If you've been dealing with the dealer and/or GM for more than 4 months and have given them sufficient time/chances to correct the problem, then you've done your part and you can now move to the next phase.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

titan2782 said:


> I had an 06 Kia Rio and sometimes the tranny would sometimes BANG really hard into gear at high speeds (of course it has to be when I'm on the freeway so it's as scary as possible). Took it in. They said all the servo's were working ok. I said check the valve body, are any of the valves stuck? Maybe some crap in there? Well the case and valve body were one unit so they couldn't remove the valve body. But, they could replace the TCM and see if that helps. Only costs $1200. While trying to figure out the issue they ran my mileage over the warranty. Was another one of those "no repro" issues.
> 
> Point is, I was on the kia forums and no one else was having any issues and I spent a great amount of time researching. Looks like maybe I just had a tranny that had something wrong with it. Doesn't mean it was Kia's fault and the tranny design was flawed.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice. I have been more than patient and more than cooperative. First off, I am NOT the only one with tranny issues OR lack of acceleration at times when stepping on the gas. So, my car is NOT an oddity. There are also many of the SAME complaints filed with the NHTSA.

Secondly, I have been involved with THREE different people from GM for MONTHS now. This all came about rather accidentally. I had written to Chevy customer service for some information about the Chevy Spark and when it would be available at the dealers. They got all excited that I was interested in that car. I wrote back to tell them not to get too excited about my interest in the Spark and began to explain the issue with my tranny. I NEVER thought this would get anyone at GM involved with my complaint because I know that GM "customer service" is outsourced and figured that all they could do was answer simple questions. Not true. THAT started the involvement with GM. One day a man called me from GM and this started the ball rolling. After some time of dealing with him and my dealer, I was contacted by someone else from GM. I was working with her for a while until the THIRD person got involved. I have NO clue why three different people have been involved UNLESS each one is higher up the "corporate" ladder. At any rate, the current one is with the Early Response Team in the Business Resource center- whatever all that means. I have NO clue if they are in the USA or elsewhere. All I know is that nothing has been resolved yet! I have to take the car in this week to get a "data recorder" installed. This will supposedly "record" what is happening with my tranny and lack of acceleration when stepping on the gas at times. From what I have heard from a friend of mine who had one installed on his 2009 Malibu because of a tranny shudder, I will have to push a button when something is happening. Not sure if this will work because things happen so quickly that by the time I push any button, the problem will be gone. I also understand that you cannot push the button too many times because then it will overwrite the previous incidents? I am willing to try it as a last resort. After this it's CT LEMON LAW and a complaint to the NHTSA because this lack of acceleration is a DEFINITE safety issue.

Lastly, I posted this in another area here at Cruzetalk-

A friend of mine, in another state who is connected with the automobile business, told me something VERY interesting that leads me to believe all this *"help" from GM is just smoke and mirrors! He said that he knew someone who had a 2011 Cruze with the tranny problem and the lack of response when stepping on the gas. The TCM was replaced and like mine, did NOTHING to improve the problem. This person got so disgusted and did not feel safe driving the car that they turned it in at a $7,000-8,000 LOSS and bought a 2013 Cruze! Problem solved- NO problems so far! Interesting right? THIS is more interesting- this person WORKED in the service department at a Chevy dealership and could NOT get their problems resolved. SO, WHAT would make ANY of us believe that GM will fix our 2011 cars? Pretty sad I think! On top of this, my friend says that the service writers at that dealership are JUST as frustrated as the customers because they are doing what GM tells them to do and what parts to order and NOTHING resolves the problems! The service writers are fed up because they are getting the customer complaints face to face while GM does nothing to help them either. THEN, on top of this, the customer gets the customer satisfaction survey to fill out and doesn't give the dealer 100% on everything and the dealer gets penalized! Does this sound like the NEW GM to **you? Does this sound like a company that is trying to HOLD onto their customers for repeat business and pride of ownership like Toyota and Ford? I'm beginning to think that this is just plain old PR just like GM touting that the Cruze was tested for 4 MILLION miles! Yea, right! I have a bridge to sell you too! ARG!!!!!!*

So, to sum things up, I think that I have been *more* than patient with GM and the dealer! The ONLY thing that consoles me is that the car is a lease and GM gets it back in 16 months! Any loss in value with this car is on GMs shoulders and NOT mine! They will never be able to sell it the way it is now. It LOOKS great and only has 11, 700+ miles. Maybe they can sell it for parts.

Stay tuned because I will be posting again with the next "resolution" to the 2011 tranny issues!


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

IMO you've done more than enough. I would contact your state's BAR and explain it to them and they can tell you if it meets the lemon law reqs or not and/or tell you what to do. I'd be to the point that it's replacement or my money back. You're obviously frustrated and having to push a button is going to be such an annoyance and probably without benefit in the end. Sucks you have to go through all that.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

titan2782 said:


> IMO you've done more than enough. I would contact your state's BAR and explain it to them and they can tell you if it meets the lemon law reqs or not and/or tell you what to do. I'd be to the point that it's replacement or my money back. You're obviously frustrated and having to push a button is going to be such an annoyance and probably without benefit in the end. Sucks you have to go through all that.


I have already been in touch with the Department of Consumer Protection that administers the Lemon Law here in CT. They advised me that I can do TWO things: 1. Come and sit in on a hearing when there is a GM case before them so I can watch the GM lawyer in action. However, this requires that I be at their office by 9 AM. Due to circumstances at home, I cannot be there at that hour. 2. I can request to look at previous cases they have dealt with under the FOI laws. He told me that I would have to call them in advance and tell them what I am looking for exactly and they will gather the files. Right now, that is my only option.

Just the fact that there is a LACK of acceleration at times is enough to make the car qualify for the Lemon Law in CT as a SAFETY issue!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

ej2go4it said:


> I have an appt. for the same tranny issues posted on this site regaring the 2011 Cruze. Will keep you informed.



ej2go4it,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you are experiencing with your Cruze. I would like you to keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## CruzeCanada (Nov 5, 2012)

*2011 Cruze transmission problems*

Similar to above I too have been having transmission problems with the 2011 Cruze. 25000 kms at the time.
The first time the Cruze lost power when accelerating at an intersection, quite scary and obviously unsafe. Luckily no accident. It was taken to a dealer in Ontario where the following was diagnosed:
2-6 CLU piston missassembled with air bleed hole at bottom of case. Suggest to replace tcm. Washed case and all internal parts, reconds trans, replaced frictional CLU parts, replace tcm.
Can anyone shed any light on this? Surely this car shouldn't have left the factory if parts weren't fitted correctly in the transmission?
So I got the car back after it had been at the dealer for a week. Now the same symptoms are starting again. Slow acceleration through 1-2. It's going back in to another dealer to be checked before it fails again 30000 kms. Surely they will install a new transmission?
Anyway there are no lemon laws here but really thinking about contacting OMVIC initially for advice if this can't be resolved.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

CruzeCanada said:


> Similar to above I too have been having transmission problems with the 2011 Cruze. 25000 kms at the time.
> The first time the Cruze lost power when accelerating at an intersection, quite scary and obviously unsafe. Luckily no accident. It was taken to a dealer in Ontario where the following was diagnosed:
> 2-6 CLU piston missassembled with air bleed hole at bottom of case. Suggest to replace tcm. Washed case and all internal parts, reconds trans, replaced frictional CLU parts, replace tcm.
> Can anyone shed any light on this? Surely this car shouldn't have left the factory if parts weren't fitted correctly in the transmission?
> ...



Good luck! I already had my TCM replaced in August with 10,000 miles on the car. I now have 12,149 miles in 21 months. Mine is finally going in tomorrow to get a "data recorder" installed. Supposedly, this will "record" when my tranny acts up. From what I heard from a friend who had one installed on his 2009 Chevy Malibu, I have to push a button when the tranny acts up! However, you can only do it X number of times or it "records" over previous information? I don't see how this is going to work especially when I get the LACK of acceleration when stepping on the gas. At that point I am MORE concerned with getting out of harm's way than I am in pushing a button to "record" the event! At any rate, I am going along with what the GM rep is suggesting I do. I know the dealer is NOT thrilled because he knows it's not going to work either and shudders when he sees me because he has already hinted that he loses money when dealing with me! That's not my fault. I told him to have the dealership owner complain to GM! 

We'll see what happens next. If this doesn't work I think I'll have to go the Lemon Law route even though I don't want the aggravation.


----------



## roscoboy272 (Sep 11, 2012)

AndrewTarpley said:


> I have the same problem. I have 1800 miles on my 2012 Chevy Cruze LS. It downshifts really hard at low speeds and when its shift between first and second gear it jerks. Its kinda embarrassing when someone rides with me when you consider its a brand new car! After seeing everyone's posts I don't even wanna waste my time bringing it in for service if its "Normal".


I have a 2011 Cruze 1LT RS and just took my car to the GM dealer for this issue TODAY. My car shifts pretty hard when downshifting and it is definitely NOT normal. It shifts very hard at times and sometimes stutters and has a loss of power totally for a second. I had the dealer look at it and they returned it saying "could not duplicate problem" and that the hard shifting was NORMAL. This scares me to death being that we JUST bought the car 2 months ago. This is my FIRST ever Chevy and we bought it used -it happened to be from the local Nissan Dealer because the Chevy dealer couldn't get us financed. I am scared that GM won't take care of us because of that. Also, my car has 20,000 miles on it, so I only have 10,000+ miles before I am SCREwED if something goes wrong with the transmission. This terrifies me and makes me WISH I would have gotten a 2012 version. GM holds all the control and they keep saying everything is "normal". It isn't. Other than this issue, love the car , but I shouldn't have to be this scared about the future with it.


----------



## vitgia78 (Mar 9, 2011)

I also think the problem with this car is transmission. If you drive Cruze 1.6L NA, you can feel exactly transmission lag when pressing brake and accelerating again. Although I have modded intake and feeling power gains, power limitation is still in transmission. I have OBD-II cable and want to tune the TCM but do not have software to tune this. I don't want to use completed package of Triffecta or anyone else because I will not understand the problems. Anyone has the same ideas with me?


----------



## fire7rescue (Oct 14, 2012)

Hate to beat a dead horse here, but same problem is developing in 2013. I have a 20131LT automatic with just under 3,000 miles and am already experiencing the shuddering transmission when getting back into the gas and jerky shifts. Since it started I have lost an average of 1.5mpg on my car. I do alot of driving (over 120 miles round-trip to work everyday) and to have this develop is a big issue. My car is due in the shop in January for a "new car checkup so I'll have them look at it then. Not too thrilled after reading through this thread.


----------



## TedJakovec (Oct 4, 2011)

My wife dealt with trans issues basically since the car was new and it got to the point that she was afraid to drive it. We had it to three dealerships in all. The first two "could not duplicate complaint". We had it in several times each to the first two dealers. Finally the problem set a code related to the trans. The third dealership, which I am very happy with, replaced the transmission control module which is part of the valve body in this trans. My wife was "wowed". Happy wife, happy life! I think this may be a known problem that GM may be trying to ignore until somebody gets hurt or codes set. Anyway, That took care of the problem.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

fire7rescue said:


> Hate to beat a dead horse here, but same problem is developing in 2013. I have a 20131LT automatic with just under 3,000 miles and am already experiencing the shuddering transmission when getting back into the gas and jerky shifts. Since it started I have lost an average of 1.5mpg on my car. I do alot of driving (over 120 miles round-trip to work everyday) and to have this develop is a big issue. My car is due in the shop in January for a "new car checkup so I'll have them look at it then. Not too thrilled after reading through this thread.


fire7rescue,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you are experiencing with your transmission. I would like you to keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## ChevCruze (Oct 29, 2012)

I don't know whether to feel upset or supported by the fact that so many other Cruzers have been having such problems with their transmissions. I have an appointment to have a recall done and have them look at the transmission. Hopefully they figure something out, but based on what others have been saying, Im screwed. Really disappointed with this car.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

ChevCruze said:


> I don't know whether to feel upset or supported by the fact that so many other Cruzers have been having such problems with their transmissions. I have an appointment to have a recall done and have them look at the transmission. Hopefully they figure something out, but based on what others have been saying, Im screwed. Really disappointed with this car.




ChevCruze,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you are having with your Cruze. I would like you to keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## DonnieZcruzE (Nov 24, 2012)

Waits to hear what GM's done about these.


----------



## Ben Jammin (Dec 12, 2012)

As for the varying RPMs mine did that too, the problem is probably that you have either your A/C on or Defroster. Having either of those turned on will cause rough idling at a stop because the system is cycling. Also when the transmission puts itself in neutral you will see the RPM drop down and come back up. Another thing, this car is very easily moved by wind. When I am getting passed on the highway even cars manage to make it feel like my Cruze is stalling but it's just their draft pushing me back. Another way I solved the jerking is DO NOT SLAM OR FIRMLY HIT THE GAS AFTER IT JUST SHIFTED DOWN, often when in town and slowing for a red light she would shift down and I would hit the gas because of the green light and she really slams into gear. Hopefully just your driving style changing can help you. But 9,000 miles in 15 months is ridiculously little driving I've almost got 2,000 miles in just over a month. Maybe she isn't driven enough?


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

fastdriver said:


> Good luck! I already had my TCM replaced in August with 10,000 miles on the car. I now have 12,149 miles in 21 months. Mine is finally going in tomorrow to get a "data recorder" installed. Supposedly, this will "record" when my tranny acts up. From what I heard from a friend who had one installed on his 2009 Chevy Malibu, I have to push a button when the tranny acts up! However, you can only do it X number of times or it "records" over previous information? I don't see how this is going to work especially when I get the LACK of acceleration when stepping on the gas. At that point I am MORE concerned with getting out of harm's way than I am in pushing a button to "record" the event! At any rate, I am going along with what the GM rep is suggesting I do. I know the dealer is NOT thrilled because he knows it's not going to work either and shudders when he sees me because he has already hinted that he loses money when dealing with me! That's not my fault. I told him to have the dealership owner complain to GM!
> 
> We'll see what happens next. If this doesn't work I think I'll have to go the Lemon Law route even though I don't want the aggravation.



*UPDATE:
*I have not been in this site for weeks now. I am sure that there are MANY who are thrilled because they're sick of my complaining. I say- you see my posts and don't want to get aggravated, just skip over it. I will continue to complain AND post until GM steps up to the plate and solves my transmission problems and lack of acceleration at times. My car is 22 months old now with 12,739 miles. The TCM was replaced to no avail. Stills shifts like crap at times. My driving is mostly local, so my transmission shifting leaves a lot to be desired.

So, I go to the dealer on Nov. 7 when I was supposed to go and have a data recorder installed. I get there and the head service advisor tells me that he can't install it because he is still waiting for GM to send him the update needed for the recorder for my car. I had been to the dealer the month before when he told me that he had to update this recorder. So, one month later and NO calls to tell me not to come in, nothing had been done. So, I get on the phone to the GM guy that I have been dealing with for months from the GM business resource center to see if he can put some pressure on the necessary people to expedite the update that my dealer needs for this data recorder. All of a sudden, this guy now tells me that there is NOTHING that he can do to expedite this matter. 

I decided that my next step then is to call GM CORPORATE in Detroit and explain my problem. I get a very nice gentleman. I explain the whole situation. Here we are, December 14, untold phone calls back and forth from Detroit and I am NO closer to resolving the problems than I was over 4 months ago when I started dealing with GM "customer service"! Now, all of a sudden, there is NO talk anymore about this data recorder. Now the talk is getting an engineer to come and look at the car! So far that hasn't happened either.

The thing that just amazes me is that they treat you like an, to put it mildly without being banned here, an idiot! They must think that we have NO information about this whole 2011 Cruze transmission situation and act like they are doing such wonderful things to accommodate me when in reality all it is is TALK!!! There is so much more to this story that it would take a Lifetime movie to include everything that has and is transpiring. I THINK that GM is stalling me so that I will NOT be able to file for Lemon Law because the 2 year period here in CT ends in February for me. I told that to the guy from Detroit when he called this afternoon. All he keeps saying is, thank you for your patience! I told him that is wearing thin now. The dealer LIES to this guy from Detroit! He told the GM guy that they replaced my torque converter AND spark plugs! Say what? I told the GM guy that was an outright LIE. I have EVERY repair order and not ONE has ANYTHING to do with any of those items.

So, there we are now- NOWHERE closer to solving my problem than I was months ago. A LOT of talk, but NO ACTION! Stay tuned! I'm sure the next thing I'll be posting will be about filing for Lemon Law!


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

(ノಠ益ಠ)ノ Y U NO CALL YOUR STATE BARR?

Seriously though, don't stop. Keep trying. Also, don't think it's GM because you'd probably get the same from other car manufacturers.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

titan2782 said:


> (ノಠ益ಠ)ノ Y U NO CALL YOUR STATE BARR?
> 
> Seriously though, don't stop. Keep trying. Also, don't think it's GM because you'd probably get the same from other car manufacturers.



My state what? :question:

I'm sure they're all the same. Right now GM is my problem.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Sorry, it's a typo. California has a special bureau of automotive repair called the "BAR". Your state doesn't look like it has one because these things are handled through your DMV DCP: Automotive Repair

They WILL help you. They are for consumers. Trust me, call them and explain it, they will fight for you, tell you your rights and what you can do next. At least, the California BAR does.

There's also this http://www.ct.gov/dmv/cwp/view.asp?a=799&q=245316 but it may not cover your specific scenario. But find out. You should see if your state has an actual BAR that you can contact.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

fastdriver: I applaud your persistence. However, I believe that you will never get your '11 model 6T40 transmission to shift properly until one of two things happen. 
1. It gets replaced with a second generation 6T40 transmission.
2. You get a tune for it. 

I think it's pretty obvious that the '11 model 6T40 had problems and they fixed those problems with the new version of the transaxle.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> fastdriver: I applaud your persistence. However, I believe that you will never get your '11 model 6T40 transmission to shift properly until one of two things happen.
> 1. It gets replaced with a second generation 6T40 transmission.
> 2. You get a tune for it.
> 
> I think it's pretty obvious that the '11 model 6T40 had problems and they fixed those problems with the new version of the transaxle.


That is EXACTLY what I told the GM corporate guy yesterday when he called about this "engineer" that is going to look at my car SOME day! I asked if he could authorize a new transmission. The GM guy that he could. We'll see. In the meantime, I have to get up to speed with lemon law options because my 2 year period for CT is up in February.

Jim, you HAVE to be persistent or they will just blow you off! Most people would have given up a long time ago or just got rid of the car. I have a lease, so I'm "stuck" there. I would be happy if they just gave me another LTZ RS red Cruze like mine for the remaining 14 months on my lease that goes when you step on the gas and does not shift like the old Mercedes used to! I don't want any money back or any other "perk"!


----------



## Cruzemeister (Mar 22, 2011)

I haven't been on forum for quite awhile.
When I first got my LS 1.8 automatic, I was fit to be tied. All the weird shifting things you have described and read about.
After being assured that my design or software was an up to date one not requiring a reflash or other work, I decided that I
would ignore what it was doing and just start driving it like I stole it, within reason of course. You won't believe this, BUT, by the time I hit about 5,000
miles, it started smoothing out and responding very precisely and predictably. Even the downshifts. 
I'm at 15,000 miles now and it is a well behaved little beastie now. Mind you, it's not "lifeless" like my 2008 Cobalt auto was - where you could 
barely even feel the shifts except for hard peddle passing and the like. 
Overall I enjoy the responsiveness now. When I drive my wife's Mitsu Lancer with CVT, it's like driving a vacuum cleaner........and about as noisy too!!


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

The 6T40 is supposed to be an "adaptive learning" transmission, but if it takes 5,000 miles to do so, I'd put it down as a "slow learner". There's something amiss in the software if it takes that long to build a new set of shift maps. My '92 Saturn SC had an adaptive learning transmission and it would only take a week to relearn after the battery was disconnected. Of course the Saturn also had two shift settings you could choose from.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> fastdriver: I applaud your persistence. However, I believe that you will never get your '11 model 6T40 transmission to shift properly until one of two things happen.
> 1. It gets replaced with a second generation 6T40 transmission.
> 2. You get a tune for it.
> 
> I think it's pretty obvious that the '11 model 6T40 had problems and they fixed those problems with the new version of the transaxle.



Somewhere along the way in dealing with GM/dealer, I asked about a new transmission and was told that a new transmission would NOT solve the problem because the dealer did that to someone else's car and it did not solve the problem! I was also told that a 2012 transmission cannot be put into a 2011 model? If this is BS- who knows? I'm no mechanic or engineer as I have stated previously. I just know how a car should shift after 50 years of owning new cars every 2-3 years! THIS car is the WORST by far!

Also, an *UPDATE*- service mgr. told me last week that either last Thursday OR today, the engineer was going to the dealership to look at MY car and some others. He said that he would call me when this engineer was right in front of him! Well, I guess he never showed up because it's 2:20 PM and no calls yet! So, again I sit and wait and wait and wait! Ah......how I love this new GM "customer service" that they put into effect to retain their customer base! LOL..LOL..LOL...It "ain't" working!


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

*This is for the Australian spec Cruze*maybe give some clue about US transmission._ If you want complete document send me a private email address to send it to.

The 6-speed manual transmission is manufactured in Aspern, Austria; all other_
_transmissions are manufactured in Gunsan, South Korea._

Six-speed Active Select automatic transmission is optional across the range. The 1.8L
petrol engine is matched with a 6T30 unit; 1.4 iTi turbo petrol engine with 6T40 unit; 2.0L
diesel with 6T45 unit. Features include:
&#56256;&#56440; Clutch-to-clutch shift operation for precise, smoother shifts between gears
&#56256;&#56440; Wide spread ratio – first gear has brisk acceleration with its high ratio, 6th gear
overdrive ratio keeps engine revolutions as low as possible for fuel-efficient highway
cruising

*Adaptive Shift Controls*
Adaptive shift controls include automatic grade braking, which commands the transmission to remain in a lower gear if the vehicle is decelerating or coasting on a downgrade. This takes advantage of engine braking to prevent unwanted acceleration. This reduces the need for the driver to brake during a hill descent. The control module receives input that monitors brake pedal usage, vehicle acceleration rate, throttle position, and even whether a trailer is connected to the vehicle.


----------



## tostige (Jan 17, 2013)

To Stacy in GM Customer Service,
Posting private email I sent you for other board members to refer to:

My daughter's 2012 Cruze is a great little car, but the transmission is just horrendous. I drove it once and knew something wasn't quite right. She's almost 18 and has been driving a Toyota Camry with 80,000 miles on it and NEVER complained of shifting problems, nor with a 2011 Accord I own.
Her brand new car was sitting in driveway when I got home today (Less than 200 miles on the 2012 Cruze, less than 2 weeks old....bought Jan. 5, 2012) and my Volt was gone...she said I had to take the Cruze back in because the transmission is slipping all over the place. Bought the car with 7 miles on it at Gordon Chevy, Tampa, Fl.

Can you help me like my Volt advisor can? If I had been more aware of this issue on test drive, I never would have purchased such a rough shifting vehicle.
Please call me if you can help. Going to dealer hopefully tomorrow or Friday, but would like to know if there are some fixes out there before going in blind.

This is my daughter's first new car.....I made sure it was American branded, after owning and letting her drive many imports I wanted to bias her towards made in USA. You guys will either have a customer for life or lose her if you can't make this right. I know you guys lost me for over a decade for almost the same quality type issues.

Thanks,
Kirk (Redacted)
Ph. # (Redacted)


----------



## tostige (Jan 17, 2013)

I won't fight with GM one minute longer than my State Lemon Law dictates. I will not settle for a tranny that over-revs and jumps into each gear. I will take my car in weekly and file Lemon Law as soon as they fail to follow the Law to the tee.
Not sure why more people don't "JUST FILE" and see what happens. Why deal with idiots for 2 years. Get filing and let us know what turns up!!


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

tostige said:


> To Stacy in GM Customer Service,
> Posting private email I sent you for other board members to refer to:
> 
> My daughter's 2012 Cruze is a great little car, but the transmission is just horrendous. I drove it once and knew something wasn't quite right. She's almost 18 and has been driving a Toyota Camry with 80,000 miles on it and NEVER complained of shifting problems, nor with a 2011 Accord I own.
> ...


I'll beat Stacey. I am sorry for the trouble you are experiencing with your daughter's new 2012 Cruze. I would tell you from my experience so far with GM "customer service" after 5+ months and over 40+ calls from them- DON'T HOLD YOUR BREATH for a solution! A LOT of TALK, TALK, TALK, BUT very LITTLE action! A new TCM did not solve my problem. It is FINALLY at the dealer now for the past 2 days because an "engineer" is looking at my car now. The MOST aggravating thing about this whole situation is that GM KNOWS there is a problem with this transmission, but wants YOU to believe that it is an "abnormality"! All anyone has to do is a Google search for 2011 Chevy Cruze transmission shifting and you will find a plethora of articles and complaints. Check out the complaints at NHTSA also. I HOPE this "engineer" can solve my problem, but I hold NO hope simply because the service advisor lady at the dealer had a 2011 Cruze with the same problem AND the antifreeze smell and they couldn't fix her car! So, supposedly, she got "out" of her lease, lost THOUSANDS of dollars and got a 2012 or 13 Cruze and no problem. SO, if they couldn't fix HER car and she has access to all of GM, WHAT would EVER make me think that they are going to fix MINE? I think CEO Ackerson NEEDS to get OUT of his office and into the REAL WORLD! It's nice to dream! Wish he would go on that TV Show UNDERCOVER BOSS! His hair would stand up STRAIGHT with what he would hear and see!


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

* TRANSMISSION PROBLEM SOLVED!

*Brought car to the dealer on 1/15 to have a GM engineer look at it. On 1/21 the GM Corporate guy called me to tell me that my car was "operating as designed"! He reached this conclusion as driving the car for only 13 miles! How I wish I could have placed a bet on this conclusion because I would have made a fortune! I  KNEW this would be the outcome. Thankfully, my selling dealer bought out the last year of my lease.

With the top off that GM sent me from using my GM credit card and the $1,000 GM gave me for all this aggravation, plus some other bonuses, I was able to lease a 2013 Buick Verano Turbo on 1/31 with a list price of 32,600 for only $30.00 more a month than my Cruze lease. My Cruse listed for about $25,000+

Hopefully, my Verano will be trouble free! I really like GM cars, even my Cruze, but GM itself is slowly turning me away. If this car acts up with some major problem like my Cruze did and I cannot get the issue resolved, I will NEVER buy another GM product no matter what! I will force myself to like Toyota, Infiniti, Nissan or Lexus!

I hope that all you poor people here can either have your problems resolved or find a way to get rid of your Cruze without losing your shirt. I want to thank those who offered help and suggestions these past two years. This and my 1999 Motor Trend Car of the Year Chrysler 300M have been the WORST two cars I have ever owned in the past 50 years as far as problems and not getting them resolved! I almost forgot- my 1980 Diesel Oldsmobile Tornado was no bargain either! TWO engines because of head gasket problems with the 350 CU engine that was RUSHED to production during the gas crisis!

I'm sure that many of you will be thrilled to see me go because you did not like to hear me complaining about my Cruze! That's the only way to warn others thinking of making a purchase to think again!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

THanks man .


----------



## xpeacemaker (Feb 11, 2013)

Crap, so I'm not the only one who experiences slipping auto trans and weird shifts. I took it in once before for jerky shifts, and they reflashed something. The occurances seemed to have subsided, but it sometimes slips between gears on upshifts and it just doesn't feel good.

Definitely the oddest feeling automatic transmission I've ever driven. This + the coolant leak are pretty discerning. I wanted to keep this car, but after seeing the ongoing issues, I think I might have to dump it.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

xpeacemaker said:


> Crap, so I'm not the only one who experiences slipping auto trans and weird shifts. I took it in once before for jerky shifts, and they reflashed something. The occurances seemed to have subsided, but it sometimes slips between gears on upshifts and it just doesn't feel good.
> 
> Definitely the oddest feeling automatic transmission I've ever driven. This + the coolant leak are pretty discerning. I wanted to keep this car, but after seeing the ongoing issues, I think I might have to dump it.


The coolant leak is most likely a water pump that will be covered under the warranty. As for the transmission, what year do you have? Have you checked your spark plug gaps? They may not sound like they would be related, but some members have noticed vastly improved transmission shifting after adjusting their spark plug gaps to 0.028"-0.035".


----------



## xpeacemaker (Feb 11, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> The coolant leak is most likely a water pump that will be covered under the warranty. As for the transmission, what year do you have? Have you checked your spark plug gaps? They may not sound like they would be related, but some members have noticed vastly improved transmission shifting after adjusting their spark plug gaps to 0.028"-0.035".


I'm really hoping its a faulty waterpump seal... 

My gf drives a 2011 Cruze. I have not checked the spark plug gaps. I wasn't planning on changing these out for a while. I may have to buy a spark plug gapper and check/regap the plugs.


----------



## Emae (Feb 19, 2013)

I have a 2012 that is less than seven months old. They told me the same thing well they told me what I was feeling the car do was because of the six speed transmission. A five days later my car was on a tow truck. They "fixed" it but yet it's doing it again. I've gotten nothing but the run around I hope there is a better outcome for you.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Emae - Unless you have a long and successful service history with the dealership, take your Cruze to a different dealership. Run, don't walk, away from the dealership.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

obermd said:


> Emae - Unless you have a long and successful service history with the dealership, take your Cruze to a different dealership. Run, don't walk, away from the dealership.


It's NOT always the dealership's fault or lack of expertise! Sometimes it's THE CAR itself!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Emae said:


> I have a 2012 that is less than seven months old. They told me the same thing well they told me what I was feeling the car do was because of the six speed transmission. A five days later my car was on a tow truck. They "fixed" it but yet it's doing it again. I've gotten nothing but the run around I hope there is a better outcome for you.





fastdriver said:


> It's NOT always the dealership's fault or lack of expertise! Sometimes it's THE CAR itself!


When the dealership told Emae that it was because of the six speed transmission and then it left Emea stranded less than a week later, that's the dealership not caring about their customers. Yes, there is obviously a problem with the car, but this particular dealership isn't willing to call GM for assistance either. Thus I stick with my advice - run, don't walk, to another dealership. While on the way, call GM and open a ticket directly with GM.


----------



## Kokovec (Feb 11, 2013)

So I've notice the rough shifting and rough idle while in drive and stopped.
Today I was driving in stop and go traffic. I was rolling at about 10 miles an hour with my foot off the gas. The cars ahead of me started to move forward and so I lightly tapped on the gas pedal. At first nothing happened and then a second or two later my transmission slammed into gear. It was so violent I thought someone had run into my rear bumper. This can't be good for the transmission either.
I have an issue with the car trying to lurch forward every once in a while while stopped and in "Drive". I took my car in to the dealer already and of course they said they saw nothing wrong with the car after keeping it for an entire day. I have my suspicions that they never even looked at it because I had to keep calling them for updates and they never had one for me. In the end they handed my car back to me stating it was exhibited normal behavior.
Stacy, the GM person that lurks around this forum, called the dealer and told me to bring it back in so I will.
I've had the car for a month and have 1300 miles on it. As the tranny learns my driving habits it seems to be getting worse.
I just rebuilt my Ford F150's transmission and now I foresee my Cruze going through the same operation a few years down the road.


----------



## xpeacemaker (Feb 11, 2013)

Kokovec said:


> So I've notice the rough shifting and rough idle while in drive and stopped.
> Today I was driving in stop and go traffic. I was rolling at about 10 miles an hour with my foot off the gas. The cars ahead of me started to move forward and so I lightly tapped on the gas pedal. At first nothing happened and then a second or two later my transmission slammed into gear. It was so violent I thought someone had run into my rear bumper. This can't be good for the transmission either.
> I have an issue with the car trying to lurch forward every once in a while while stopped and in "Drive". I took my car in to the dealer already and of course they said they saw nothing wrong with the car after keeping it for an entire day. I have my suspicions that they never even looked at it because I had to keep calling them for updates and they never had one for me. In the end they handed my car back to me stating it was exhibited normal behavior.
> Stacy, the GM person that lurks around this forum, called the dealer and told me to bring it back in so I will.
> ...


I've had this happen going from 1->2 and 2->3. It's always on very light acceleration.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

obermd said:


> When the dealership told Emae that it was because of the six speed transmission and then it left Emea stranded less than a week later, that's the dealership not caring about their customers. Yes, there is obviously a problem with the car, but this particular dealership isn't willing to call GM for assistance either. Thus I stick with my advice - run, don't walk, to another dealership. While on the way, call GM and open a ticket directly with GM.


That's what MANY of the dealerships told customers about the transmission shifting. If it wasn't that, the other excuse for the crappy shifting was "it's an adaptive transmission" and it will take a while to learn your driving style. If we all ran when we heard those excuses, no one with a 2011 model would be with their original dealer.


----------



## lemker (Mar 29, 2013)

How much did you lose of that trade in? Try using an auto broker if you buy and sell cars a lot. -Robert


----------



## 7becker7 (Apr 2, 2013)

FYI- Mine was having some noticeable concerns when shifting in auto so i made an appt. This morning the "service tracki system" light came on and flashed on my dash. Then I lost control of acceleration so i had to pull over. Restarted it and took it striaight to the gm dealer. They worked on it today and said the battery was reading 12.7v but only powering the modules to 10.5v. Thus creating the issue. They said the battery connection from the fuse box or something was loose and charged me $175 for out-of-warranty work. Anyone else heard this?
I havent had enough road time yet to see if it really fixed the issue. :/


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

7becker7 said:


> FYI- Mine was having some noticeable concerns when shifting in auto so i made an appt. This morning the "service tracki system" light came on and flashed on my dash. Then I lost control of acceleration so i had to pull over. Restarted it and took it striaight to the gm dealer. They worked on it today and said the battery was reading 12.7v but only powering the modules to 10.5v. Thus creating the issue. They said the battery connection from the fuse box or something was loose and charged me $175 for out-of-warranty work. Anyone else heard this?
> I havent had enough road time yet to see if it really fixed the issue. :/


Why was this out of warranty work? If you are in the bumper to bumper this should of been covered.


----------



## 7becker7 (Apr 2, 2013)

jsusanka said:


> Why was this out of warranty work? If you are in the bumper to bumper this should of been covered.


He told me it was considered a maintenance issue, not under warranty. I own a 2011 with 32k. So under all warrantys yet. I called GM myself too and they told me they would look into it and contact me within 48hrs. :l


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

7becker7 said:


> He told me it was considered a maintenance issue, not under warranty. I own a 2011 with 32k. So under all warrantys yet. I called GM myself too and they told me they would look into it and contact me within 48hrs. :l


Please keep us informed. It will be VERY interesting to see what "excuse" the dealer gives you IF and WHEN GM gets to them!


----------



## 7becker7 (Apr 2, 2013)

The gm lady called back today. Said- because it was a loose connection with the battery that was causing the problem and issue with transmission, this is due to general maintenance of the vehicle and not warranty related apparently.
Yay $175 bill to tighten battery cable... hopefully solves all issues :dry:


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

7becker7 said:


> The gm lady called back today. Said- because it was a loose connection with the battery that was causing the problem and issue with transmission, this is due to general maintenance of the vehicle and not warranty related apparently.
> Yay $175 bill to tighten battery cable... hopefully solves all issues :dry:


Maybe you should remind the dealer that they service your car and they are responsible for not checking the car properly. $175 to tighten a battery cable ???????


----------



## 7becker7 (Apr 2, 2013)

Aussie said:


> Maybe you should remind the dealer that they service your car and they are responsible for not checking the car properly. $175 to tighten a battery cable ???????


Its because I purchased the car used and not from them. $175 to run diagnostics, and explore the issue, and then tighten a cable.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

7becker7 said:


> Its because I purchased the car used and not from them. $175 to run diagnostics, and explore the issue, and then tighten a cable.



In ALL the decades that I have purchased new cars, I have NEVER had a loose battery cable! In the owner's manual, does it tell you in the maintenance section that you should check your battery cables? I never heard of this!


----------



## PKam2 (May 1, 2013)

I have to repeat the theme of this thread. I purchased a 2011 Cruze about 2 years ago, and the transmission did not shift smoothly from day 1. However, it was tolerable, and even improved a few months later. Recently, the problem has re-surfaced only to a much greater degree. The car is currently at 29,300 miles. As others have stated, I like the car except for this transmission issue which is ruining my otherwise pleasant experience. Something is very wrong here, and Chevy needs to fix it or risk losing some very loyal customers.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

PKam2 said:


> I have to repeat the theme of this thread. I purchased a 2011 Cruze about 2 years ago, and the transmission did not shift smoothly from day 1. However, it was tolerable, and even improved a few months later. Recently, the problem has re-surfaced only to a much greater degree. The car is currently at 29,300 miles. As others have stated, I like the car except for this transmission issue which is ruining my otherwise pleasant experience. Something is very wrong here, and Chevy needs to fix it or risk losing some very loyal customers.


Don't hold your breath! GM will NOT admit that there is ANYTHING wrong with the 2011 transmissions! I know! They will tell you, after stringing you along for MONTHS and MONTHS and MONTHS, that it is "OPERATING AS DESIGNED"! Don't listen to the GM cheerleaders here who tell you that it can be fixed or to find a new dealer! Two years and 13,300 miles and my Cruze was GONE 6 days after the GM engineer said it was "operating as designed" It's all very sad! Sooner or later, things will catch up to GM and they WILL sit up and take notice! I've said it before and I'll say it again- AKERSON needs to WAKE UP because the people below him are NOT doing their job!

I hope you have a different experience than I did. I wish you luck!


----------



## 7becker7 (Apr 2, 2013)

Update: We had a cold day Friday (about 34) and it acted up again on accelerating.. Not cured...
It happens much worse in the cold


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

I have been feeling transmission jerks as well. I have a 2013, really as I am putting more miles on it, mostly highway about 90 per day M-F(about 2500 miles on it) it seems to be getting worse. I thought these things learned as you drive but it doesn't seem that way to me. It sometimes jolts pretty good when slowing down and coming to a stop. Not too bad when driving, although I can feel when it shifts.


----------



## chumia40 (Jul 19, 2013)

I have a chevy 2012 that we bought august 2012 that has developed the jerky motions when the first and second gears kick in. It never did it when we first bought it and I noticed it started doing this after the first complimentary oil change done in the dealership. I already took it to have it serviced because I don't want it to completely breakdown and they said that everything everything is normal and that the computer does not tell them anything...


----------



## Shiloh377 (Sep 16, 2013)

My wife recently bought a 2013 Chevy cruze at lifestyle motors Trinidad. I use her vehicle from time to time and find the transmission jerking when speeding up or slowing down. Some times when pressing the excelerator the rpm goes up before the transmission engage. Can someone tell me what's wrong. Email me at [email protected]


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi Shiloh377

I am unable to assist customers outside of the US but I would like to provide you with the T & T contact information. Hopefully they can look into this and assist you. I hope that this information is helpful to you.

Cr. Bhagouti Tr & Churchhill Roosevelt Highway
San Juan, Trinidad & Tobago
Telephone: +1 (868) 674-1000, Fax: +1 (868) 674-8240
Email: [email protected], [email protected]


San Fernando
#33 Cipero Street
San Fernando, Trinidad & Tobago
Telephone: +1 (868) 653-8000
Email: [email protected], [email protected]

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## xKaleyBabyx (Feb 15, 2014)

I am hoping that someone can offer me some insight to this problem I am having with my recently purchased chevy cruze. First off, the car is a 2011 with 38Kish miles on it when I purchased. About a week and a half after purchasing it, I noticed how the transmission seemed a bit laggy compared to my last car I drove and then randomly when I was driving on the interstate after about 20ish+ miles at speeds 65+ mph a warning message came on that said “Transmission Hot – Idle Engine” I took the car back to the dealership and had it looked at since it has its 100k mile warrenty. They claimed the thermostat was stuck and hung open so they replaced it and now it’s a week later and I had to drive again on the interstate for an extended period of time and it came on again…I do not know what it wrong with it and the dealership says they have never seen an issue like this. They checked it again and simply said they the transmission fluid was a little over full even though I have not touched it…So now they are telling me it’s fixed again even though I know it is not. I personally think it may need a new transmission or something. Has anyone had a similar problem or have any idea what all this may be or tie to?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

xKaleyBabyx said:


> I am hoping that someone can offer me some insight to this problem I am having with my recently purchased chevy cruze. First off, the car is a 2011 with 38Kish miles on it when I purchased. About a week and a half after purchasing it, I noticed how the transmission seemed a bit laggy compared to my last car I drove and then randomly when I was driving on the interstate after about 20ish+ miles at speeds 65+ mph a warning message came on that said “Transmission Hot – Idle Engine” I took the car back to the dealership and had it looked at since it has its 100k mile warrenty. They claimed the thermostat was stuck and hung open so they replaced it and now it’s a week later and I had to drive again on the interstate for an extended period of time and it came on again…I do not know what it wrong with it and the dealership says they have never seen an issue like this. They checked it again and simply said they the transmission fluid was a little over full even though I have not touched it…So now they are telling me it’s fixed again even though I know it is not. I personally think it may need a new transmission or something. Has anyone had a similar problem or have any idea what all this may be or tie to?


Engine overheating is related to the cooling system and not the transmission. Since the dealership has already replaced the thermostat they should be looking at a faulty water pump.

Welcome to CruzeTalk. Hopefully you'll stick around after you get the cooling system fixed.


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

obermd said:


> Engine overheating is related to the cooling system and not the transmission. Since the dealership has already replaced the thermostat they should be looking at a faulty water pump.
> 
> Welcome to CruzeTalk. Hopefully you'll stick around after you get the cooling system fixed.


His engine is not overheating. The transmission is. Hence "transmission hot - idle engine." The only reason I could see for this would be maybe the TCC clutch isn't engaging? Or a faulty temp sensor...?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## xKaleyBabyx (Feb 15, 2014)

It seems to only happen after I've been driving for about 20ish miles on interstates at speeds 65+ and I took it back to them again when it came on and they mentioned getting a specialist?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

xKaleyBabyx, 

Please let us know if you would like for us to reach out to your Chevrolet dealership on your behalf. Private message me your name, VIN, phone number, and dealership name. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## xKaleyBabyx (Feb 15, 2014)

I went to the auto parts store on the chance they could maybe give me some insight and they told me it sounds like the trans input speed sensor part#SN7409. Anyone think this could be related?


----------



## Cryptospook1XF (Jul 24, 2011)

Well I have been looking into this topic a lot lately. I orignally owned a 2011 Eco 6spd manual and ended up trading it out for the auto as my wife was more comfortable driving and it was an overall much better optioned car. However yesterday after driving around on the interstate for a while and getting back on city streets I was trying to turn onto my road. After waiting for traffic to clear up enough to turn left across oncoming traffic I gave it gas and got nothing, I just ended up rolling out into oncoming traffic. I had to hammer the gas, the rpm's jumped up to 4k and the trans barely grabbed enough to pull me onto my street. Very unsafe condition! After the car winding itself out just easily driving down my street i pulled into the driveway and started troubleshooting. While in drive and you take the foot off the brake the car rolls down the slight driveway incline. There is no idle engagement and very little engagement when throttle is applied. I then took it around the block on the safer side streets and took it through the gears in manual mode. 1st gear was extremely sluggish and 2nd gear definitely would not engage until higher RPM's. The car has more power and engagement in 3rd gear than 1st or 2nd which is a real problem. Unfortunately for it being the weekend I have no ability to drop the vehicle by the dealer and have it checked out until Monday. Looking around online I found an article about GM doing a mass recall on ALL new 2011 Chevrolet Cruze automatic models as the vehicle's would slip in and out of gear causing an unsafe situation. This was for vehicle's made in Lordstown Ohio in 2010. I can only assume this applies to newer models aswell. This is extraordinarily frustrating as the job I have in the military leaves me to deploy at the drop of a hat and I cannot leave my wife with this vehicle being so unreliable. I will post up the article on the recall's as it may assist some other members that are having these issues. I will post back with results of my trip to the dealer tomorrow.

http://www.cleveland.com/business/index.ssf/2011/05/gm_recalls_all_chevy_cruze_car.html


----------



## marbur66 (May 12, 2014)

Hello all, I am new to the forum and decided to register after reading some posts. I have a 2011 Cruze with 1.4T and 6-speed auto. My wife and I don't drive the car often, and the fact that we have only 23,000km (just over 14,000 miles) on it and we have owned it (since new) for just over 3 years shows this. We were cruzing (hehe) down the highway earlier today, and all of the sudden, the engine revved-up a little and the traction control light came on on the dashboard. I quickly pulled off the highway and shut it off, since I also noticed that the digital display that shows what gear you're in (normally "D") went blank. After letting it cool off for about 15 minutes, I started it back up and the traction control light went off and the gear display worked again, but the engine light came on. After taking it for a gentle test run on the country road we were on, I noticed that the RPMs were all over the place, jumping up and down without any pattern. I also noticed that the acceleration was off, it would just lag and rev. We decided to call a tow truck (since we were well over 100 miles from home) and got it towed to our house. I am going to go to the GM dealer that has serviced the car since new tomorrow, but I am concerned because our bumper-to-bumper warranty expired 6 weeks ago. The major component warranty is still good, but this is a car dealership we're talking about, I think we know how these jackals like to screw people around. I also took the car in about 6 months ago because it was shifting rough between 2nd and 1st, and they said they couldn't duplicate the problem, although they found a "very small" leak in the tranny and fixed it for us. The tranny has been weird since the beginning (not that I have to tell anyone here), and the leak we had at about 12,000 miles was an obvious concern. After reading some of the posts you folks have been writing here I can only shake my head. I hope these bastards won't give me too many issues tomorrow, but I shall keep you posted. I promised myself I wouldn't buy GM ever again, and this is what I get, I guess. Oh well, we shall see.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I have an 11 automatic with only an injen intake and magnaflows exhaust with no jerky tranny....kinda off I heard a lot of cruzes with this problem I'm interested because I fairly beat her up when I take her out .


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> I have an 11 automatic with only an injen intake and magnaflows exhaust with no jerky tranny....kinda off I heard a lot of cruzes with this problem I'm interested because I fairly beat her up when I take her out .


How often do you change the fluid?


----------



## marbur66 (May 12, 2014)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> I have an 11 automatic with only an injen intake and magnaflows exhaust with no jerky tranny....kinda off I heard a lot of cruzes with this problem I'm interested because I fairly beat her up when I take her out .


Maybe they like to be driven like that? I've been driving mine like a grandma...


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

marbur66 said:


> Hello all, I am new to the forum and decided to register after reading some posts. I have a 2011 Cruze with 1.4T and 6-speed auto. My wife and I don't drive the car often, and the fact that we have only 23,000km (just over 14,000 miles) on it and we have owned it (since new) for just over 3 years shows this. We were cruzing (hehe) down the highway earlier today, and all of the sudden, the engine revved-up a little and the traction control light came on on the dashboard. I quickly pulled off the highway and shut it off, since I also noticed that the digital display that shows what gear you're in (normally "D") went blank. After letting it cool off for about 15 minutes, I started it back up and the traction control light went off and the gear display worked again, but the engine light came on. After taking it for a gentle test run on the country road we were on, I noticed that the RPMs were all over the place, jumping up and down without any pattern. I also noticed that the acceleration was off, it would just lag and rev. We decided to call a tow truck (since we were well over 100 miles from home) and got it towed to our house. I am going to go to the GM dealer that has serviced the car since new tomorrow, but I am concerned because our bumper-to-bumper warranty expired 6 weeks ago. The major component warranty is still good, but this is a car dealership we're talking about, I think we know how these jackals like to screw people around. I also took the car in about 6 months ago because it was shifting rough between 2nd and 1st, and they said they couldn't duplicate the problem, although they found a "very small" leak in the tranny and fixed it for us. The tranny has been weird since the beginning (not that I have to tell anyone here), and the leak we had at about 12,000 miles was an obvious concern. After reading some of the posts you folks have been writing here I can only shake my head. I hope these bastards won't give me too many issues tomorrow, but I shall keep you posted. I promised myself I wouldn't buy GM ever again, and this is what I get, I guess. Oh well, we shall see.


You should still be good for powertrain warranty unless I missed some key info in this post.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Cryptospook1XF said:


> Well I have been looking into this topic a lot lately. I orignally owned a 2011 Eco 6spd manual and ended up trading it out for the auto as my wife was more comfortable driving and it was an overall much better optioned car. However yesterday after driving around on the interstate for a while and getting back on city streets I was trying to turn onto my road. After waiting for traffic to clear up enough to turn left across oncoming traffic I gave it gas and got nothing, I just ended up rolling out into oncoming traffic. I had to hammer the gas, the rpm's jumped up to 4k and the trans barely grabbed enough to pull me onto my street. Very unsafe condition! After the car winding itself out just easily driving down my street i pulled into the driveway and started troubleshooting. While in drive and you take the foot off the brake the car rolls down the slight driveway incline. There is no idle engagement and very little engagement when throttle is applied. I then took it around the block on the safer side streets and took it through the gears in manual mode. 1st gear was extremely sluggish and 2nd gear definitely would not engage until higher RPM's. The car has more power and engagement in 3rd gear than 1st or 2nd which is a real problem. Unfortunately for it being the weekend I have no ability to drop the vehicle by the dealer and have it checked out until Monday. Looking around online I found an article about GM doing a mass recall on ALL new 2011 Chevrolet Cruze automatic models as the vehicle's would slip in and out of gear causing an unsafe situation. This was for vehicle's made in Lordstown Ohio in 2010. I can only assume this applies to newer models aswell. This is extraordinarily frustrating as the job I have in the military leaves me to deploy at the drop of a hat and I cannot leave my wife with this vehicle being so unreliable. I will post up the article on the recall's as it may assist some other members that are having these issues. I will post back with results of my trip to the dealer tomorrow.
> 
> GM recalls all Chevy Cruze cars to inspect transmission, steering | cleveland.com


Hello Cryptospook1XF,

I'm sorry that you are experiencing these issues with your Cruze. I understand that this can be very frustrating. I will be looking forward to your update about your trip to the dealership. Let me know if you need any further assistance.

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Cryptospook1XF (Jul 24, 2011)

Sorry for the late update. It took two weeks at the dealership to fix the issue. Thankfully the car was acting up as the service tech checked it out as he was talking to me through the window of the car I informed him the car was in drive and my foot had been off the brake for the 5 minutes or so of the conversation and the car had not moved forward. They immediately took the car in. The first step was to reflash the TCM but to no avail. Then they replaced the TCM that had to be ordered from the mainland which took several days (I am in Hawaii) and yet again no joy. It turned out the car had torn what was described as the "1-2-3-4 clutch piston" and had to tear down the entire trans to replace it. This fixed the issue however today about 4 days after we got her back I noticed a tell tale red stain in my garage and noticed that the "Master Technician" that they had work on the car had only hand tightened the trans fluid drain plug. After tightening it to specs the leak has stopped but I am unsure of how much fluid has been lost so Ill be taking it back up to the shop Monday morning. Frustrating experience but hopefully this may help future owners pin down their trans issue. I will post up the exact shop write up tomorrow after work.


----------



## abswanny (Jun 18, 2014)

You may want to demand they look closer, my 2012 cruze transmission just blew out. Waiting on GM to decide if they are going to fix it or replace it.


----------



## cgiriba1 (Aug 5, 2014)

I have a 2011 Chevy Cruze. After 3 months of having it, I experienced the jerking while driving and a change of speed on its own. I brought it into the dealership right away and they said it was a computer problem.
The car was ok for about a year, when it started doing the change of speeds again. I would be driving at 40mph and it would jump up to 60mph and then just drop to 15mph or just turn off while driving. I took it into the dealership again, and they said it was a problem with the battery and that it was normal for a car to turn off if the battery is dead.
About two months ago, I was driving on the highway doing about 60-65mph when the car just went crazy and started jerking and changing speeds. The brakes were useless, I had to use the hand brake to maneuver the car to the emergency lane. Again, I took the car to the dealership, explained everything that happened and the previous complaints, they called me back a day later saying the computer could not recreate the problem and that everything seemed to be working fine. I told them I was scared it would do it again, how can I be scared to drive my own car? I was lucky there were no cars on the highway when this happened.
anyway, 12 days ago the car started acting up again, brought it back to the dealership and now after a week and a half I had to call to get a status update because I had not heard back from them. They are telling me the "think" is the transmission and the car should be ready in a couple of days. It is just really frustrating that it took almost 3 years for them to be interested in running a thorugh test.


----------



## karenkillen (Jan 7, 2015)

This sounds a bit different then my problem , but last month I took my 2014 manual transmission cruz in because I was hearing like a rattling noise during operation especially acceleration they found nothing. This past weekend it began to shake something awful can really feel it when the car is at idle, beginning to feel it while driving. Took it today computer shows nothing they cannot find anything so they are supposed to be sending the read out to GM and see if they can figure it out. They did agree it has a bad vibration.


----------



## Nunemacher (Jun 22, 2015)

I purchased a 2011 Cruze with 40k on it a few months ago and I've just started having the same issues as stated here. It acts like it has clutch slipping in reverse when I try backup an incline. It shifts like crap going through the gears on a "normal" acceleration up to cursing speed. The other day I was leaving the locksmiths and the car would only creep away, I almost got in a wreck. Check engine came on. I just dropped it off at the dealers last night hoping that what ever is wrong is still covered under the powertrain warranty. uggg so frustrated. *END RANT*


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Funny to read….I can tell you are annoyed…..shifts like crap up to CURSING speed…..yep, I'll bet it does.

Anyways, as long as it is five years or less since it went in service power train coverage remains.
Sounds like the dealer should be able to reproduce the concern…..keep us in the loop regarding what is done to resolve the concern.

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## Paladin7 (Nov 2, 2013)

I have a similar problem with my 2011 Cruze ECO. While applying the brake, typically at a red light or waiting at a stop sign, the drive train pulses intermittently. I feels as if the engine is surging, and I have the impression that I have to apply the brake harder to keep the car from moving forward. This is very unusual, and a bit alarming. This condition seems to be getting worse. Recently, I think I noticed that the car is occasionally speeding up when I have am steady on the gas pedal. I wonder if these two things could be related?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Paladin7 said:


> I have a similar problem with my 2011 Cruze ECO. While applying the brake, typically at a red light or waiting at a stop sign, the drive train pulses intermittently. I feels as if the engine is surging, and I have the impression that I have to apply the brake harder to keep the car from moving forward. This is very unusual, and a bit alarming. This condition seems to be getting worse. Recently, I think I noticed that the car is occasionally speeding up when I have am steady on the gas pedal. I wonder if these two things could be related?


There is a bulletin (old) for this.
Your transmission essentially goes into neutral when stopped at a light…..and, as soon as you let off the brake it re-engages.
Many new owners have commented on this feature, however, in your situation, the trans is cycling in and out of gear while stopped.
The description is as though someone keeps bumping the car from behind…..intervals of one to three seconds.
The repair requires the trans to be removed, dis assembled, and updated clutch steel and friction plates installed.

Hopefully you are still under power train 5year 100j warranty but you gotta be close to expired. A extended warranty would take care of this as well.
If you have neither, the dealer can plead your case to Chevrolet and they MAY at their option, perform a claim as a customer satisfaction type.

Regardless….get it to a dealer NOW and take someone for a ride to demonstrate……do NOT drop the car off in the hopes a mechanic will find the concern on his own or you will end up with a 'No problem found' report.

Keep in touch,
Rob


----------



## Paladin7 (Nov 2, 2013)

Rob,

Thank you! I will follow your advice. 

I just noticed I incorrectly stated my Cruze is a 2011. It is a 2013, with 27K.

Paladin


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Paladin7 said:


> Rob,
> 
> Thank you! I will follow your advice.
> 
> ...


You're golden…..bumper to bumper….now you know how to proceed.

Please follow up for other member future concerns.

Rob


----------



## sorinc40 (Feb 4, 2015)

hello! haven't seen anything actually coming from gm on the topic other than "give me your VIN and dealer contact and we'll follow up". has anyone here solved his problem? how about: has the tranny software been updated to address the issues here? if it has been updated, how about gm taking responsibility, especially since they claim they own the software. how about gm offering regular updates to the software? kinda like microsoft. 
one problem here is that if you want to upgrade the software, you have to buy it from aftermarket. then, you'll have to pay for the flashing. this is a big no-no. i think it's only fair for gm to pay for one of the 2.
btw, i own a 2012 cruze ls. i have the same problems you guys have. my son's car is a 2004 pontiac grand am with a 2.2 in it. it shifts smoother than the cruze, it shifts on its own when on cruise control (something the cruze doesnt do, i have to switch to manual and shift, otherwise it will run 70mph in 4th or 5th gear forever). been to a few dealers, but to no avail. i plan to take a new ls for a test drive and see if there's any difference.
bottom line, i am seriously considering stepping away from the gm cars. fyi, there's a group of cruze owners that hired a law firm to sue gm over this transmission deal. the law firm is located in Ann Arbor, MI. i am looking for the contact and i'll check them out.
thanks!
sorinc40


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Good luck with the lawsuit.......Goodbye.

Rob


----------



## Ramis (Feb 4, 2016)

Chevy Cruze LT 2012 transmission problem

I have a 2012 Chevy Cruze LT 1.8 with an automatic transmission. It recently started to lurch and jerk while going from gear to gear also it doesn't move fast when pressing on the fuel pedal.
The technician advised me to change the gear oil but i am not so convinced as it has been changed recently.
Can someone help me out on how to fix this issue ?


----------



## Marcov223 (Feb 2, 2016)

I purchased a brand new 2016 Cruze LTZ RS Limited and it seems as I also get the lurch and jerking.

Has anyone found an actual fix for this or should I just take it to the dealership?

I am only at 700kms.


----------



## Mr Cracker (Apr 26, 2015)

Marcov223 said:


> I purchased a brand new 2016 Cruze LTZ RS Limited and it seems as I also get the lurch and jerking.
> 
> Has anyone found an actual fix for this or should I just take it to the dealership?
> 
> I am only at 700kms.


I own a 2010 1.8L LT and I haven't found a fix yet. My transmission kicks hard or takes waaaaay too long to be in gear... it's been close to causing an accident a few times now. I don't really like this car, I thought the engine was the worst thing about it but it is definitely the transmission.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

There have been several changes in both the transmission hardware and programming since 2010. Marcov, I'd take it in - make sure you can duplicate the problem for the transmission tech who will be working on your car.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Howard Herdman said:


> I have a 2011 Chevy Cruze with an automatic transsmission. It recently (after10 mo of problem free driving) started to lurch and jurk while going from gear to gear. The dealer sain this is normal for the "nwew 6 speed auto transmission in this modal" If so it is a poor design and will iritate drivers that are use to smooth running vehicles. Is this normal for Chevrolet?


 I don't get it, Howard joined 4 years ago, asks a question, gets 13 pages of replies and never checks in after his 1 post. One must assume he dumped the CRUZE right after joining CT?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Hey Eddy did GM ever warrant that spyder you found in yer cylinder head ?
This is why we here at CT worked so hard to come up with a viable procedure to change out the ATF in these seaked Transmissions ..


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Eddy Cruze said:


> I don't get it, Howard joined 4 years ago, asks a question, gets 13 pages of replies and never checks in after his 1 post. One must assume he dumped the CRUZE right after joining CT?


We see this all the time.


----------



## Teachers13 (Mar 3, 2016)

Howard Herdmanm,

You described exactly what my car is doing as well at I own a 2011 LT with RS package bought it brand new. I have been complaining about this very issue since my car has had 19,000 miles on it. I have dealt with my attorney and even got extend coverage from gm yet I am still told by dealership my transmission is fine. I call bullshit. My car has almost 60k on it now and once again is back at the dealership as of this morning for this very issue that I have been complaining about since 19k ridiculous. My question is if so many of us cruze owners are having these issues why hasn't GM issued a recall.


----------



## Teachers13 (Mar 3, 2016)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Howard Herdmanm,
> I would like to look into this for you. Can you please send me a PM with your contact information, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to hearing back from you.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


Howard Herdman,

You described my car to the tee. I have a 2011 Lt with RS package and I have complained of the same issue since my car had 19k on it each time I took it to the dealer I was told there was no issue yet having had several other chevy vehicles in the past I feel this is not normal because the others never acted this way. I have gotten extended coverage on my car and even dealt with my attorney however it is back at the dealer today for the same concern. I feel that if so many customers are complaining about this issue why has GM not issued a recall.


----------



## ikramrao (Mar 29, 2016)

hi
I have cruze lt 2013 I have revers gear problem some times its revers smoothly but some times Its looks like stuck and I have to push accelerator little hard and then after 1 big jurk its start revers
some time on signal from N to D its start smoothly but some times start from jerk.....! any solution


----------



## hgraham41 (Apr 12, 2016)

We bought a 2011 Chevy Cruze, big mistake. We have had it for a year and the transmission has gone out to the tune of $3000.
The mechanic said it is a "common" occurrence for a ring in the transmission to go out. this ring dissolves, breaks what ever you want to call it and requires a full overhaul of the transmission. We bought this car, my first newer chevy ever and have regretted it ever since. My wife has driven my Ford Ranger more than I have since our back-up is a manual she can't drive, from 2001 that runs great. Fords from here on out for me.


----------



## mbowman926 (Apr 22, 2016)

I have a 2014 chevy cruze 2.0 turbo diesel.....it currently is at the chevy dealer at 33,000 miles my transmission blew up It is under warranty....but why would I want this car back after that? is the transmission going to go again at 66,000 I bought a new car so I wouldn't have the headache of issues/getting stranded somewhere...the transmission went from being perfect to completely gone in 1 day I DO not have piece of mind with this car im worried to drive it more than 100 miles! its a brand new car!!!


----------



## Sapphyre9168 (Jun 29, 2016)

*Frustrated*

I have had my 2012 Cruze for 4 years now and never had a problem until recently. I have noticed that while going from 20 to 25 mph the car jerks a bit which is scary . It happens also while stopped at a red light and applying light pressure to the gas. My car is still under warranty and have taken it in and have been told that there is nothing wrong with the car. I have owned several cars before this one and have never experienced this. I am no car expert but now this isn't right. I currently have about 40K on it. Can anyone offer other suggestions as the dealership is no help.


----------



## calibration (Jul 28, 2016)

My cruze started to jerk when it starts to change gears also have the car 2 years the warranty just expired last month. From what everbody is saying sounds like the transmission is gone any ideal how to get this covered by chevy or am I **** out of luck or is there something else I can do


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

Sapphyre9168 said:


> I have had my 2012 Cruze for 4 years now and never had a problem until recently. I have noticed that while going from 20 to 25 mph the car jerks a bit which is scary . It happens also while stopped at a red light and applying light pressure to the gas. My car is still under warranty and have taken it in and have been told that there is nothing wrong with the car. I have owned several cars before this one and have never experienced this. I am no car expert but now this isn't right. I currently have about 40K on it. Can anyone offer other suggestions as the dealership is no help.


We have had a few people experiencing the same symptom as yourself. Mine is in the shop right now for an issue from 3rd to 4th where the tranny will rev +1000-1500 RPMs before jerkily shifting into 4th. Chevy Customer Care has been very helpful with mine! I'd suggest getting into contact with them to set up an appointment with your dealer (maybe you should try another dealership as well).


----------



## ajayk.6 (Sep 1, 2016)

hey 
try changing the ignition coil..worked out for a while for me.
But again I am facing the issue now


----------



## vjheiny (Oct 10, 2016)

*Cruze problems*

I have sadly come to realize too late that the Chevy Cruze is just one more in a long line of GM junk. At 65k miles and just 2 months past the five year power train warranty, the transmission went out, a $2400.00 repair. The dealer was able to get GM to pay 75% but it still cost me over $650.00. Who ever heard of a transmission going out after five years and only 65k miles? Most recently, the engine was running rough, and as noted in several youtube videos, a few dollar PVC valve replacement requires replacemet of entire plastic cover, costing $187.00, with labor. The driver heated seats don't work, another noted chronic problem. It is hard to imagine how a company with over 80 years of building cars can design a car that requires a $200.00 repair to replace a PVC valve. I have bought probably 20 GM vehicles in the past 30 years. This is my last.


----------



## EHeye (Jan 30, 2012)

2011 Cruze - 1.4T w/ 6 speed automatic. 115k KM's on it. Going up a hill towards my house, tranny flares out in 2nd. Let off the gas, it grabs and I continue, flares out in 3rd throws check engine light and goes limp mode and I get it home.

Reset the ECU by disconnecting battery to see if it was electronic issue. Go for test drive, tranny locks up. Cant even go into neutral. Locked in gear. Tow it to my house. Check warranty, 15k out  Order new 6 speed tranny from GM. 5 hours we have it out and new one in. Now im stuck because the **** TCM wont talk to the ECM. Tranny now shifts forward to back. Old tranny had lots of silver in the fluid.

Anyone ever replace a tranny on the 6 speeds? I dont think a regular tranny shop could do one of these things because of the friggin electronics. Not happy, the tranny was $2800.


----------



## ebnerrr (Feb 24, 2017)

Have 33,000 miles on my cruze. The car jolts forward and back when approaching a stop light. The car stays in one gear and is so rough changing gears. I drive my car to work and back. Four years with this and have yet to hit 85 mph. I treat this thing like royalty. But this doesnt seem right. The car barely accelerates going up a hill, and when going down it kind of jolts down the hill and downgrades. I work for Enterprise and drive cars all day long, there is no way this is normal. Im bringing it by Chevy on wednesday to have them look at the transmission. Any suggestions guys? This sounds like a lemon to me. My oil gasket in the front also all of a sudden has a leak in it conveniently too. How should i approach going to chevy?


----------



## Tmiller39 (Oct 18, 2016)

I have a 2013 Cruze lt turbo with about 78000 miles my transmission acts up in occasion. I changed the fluid but it still does it.sometimes so bad while I?m a stop it jumps forward.it doesn?t do it all the time but when it does it?s bad. I just had my car in the shop last two days for the water pump and thermostat,and water inlet cover.and the service department said my car drivetrain warranty ends December 7.so what should I do


----------



## K Colson (Dec 22, 2017)

Just had this same issue happen to my wife's 2011. Has anyone gotten a good response from Chevy about this? We were told it would cost us $4300 to have this replaced. That sounds a little high - and this is a Chevy dealer telling us this.
He would give us NO payment options and no other solutions other than finding a transmission in a junkyard somewhere. (what???)

Please help.


----------



## Stressed (May 16, 2020)

Thanks guys for the info because no I struggle in everyday life and by no means no where near rich so I had to go to a buy here pay here car lot just got mine 2 weeks ago 2013 Chevy cruze LT and it has 133,000 miles on it and first week drove like a dream this past week jerking idling down like a manual yes but jerking in the process so yea may ne some type of manual transmissions in them however I've had several manual transmission vehicles and never jerked and carried on like this


----------



## mjrCrash (Dec 7, 2017)

tgonzalesnd said:


> I have a 2011 Chevy Cruze that I have been driving for a year. I took it to the dealership for the exact same problem. They gave me the same explanation that basically I needed to "teach my car how to drive again". A week later as I am turning onto a street I am pressing down on my gas pedal and only creeping at a low 5mph. It feels like I am in neutral then all of a sudden my car kicks into gear really hard and my car jerks forward. Then my check engine light turns on. After trying to drive my car to the dealership and nearly getting hit on the freeway by big rigs not able to get over while I am trying to merge onto the freeway I had it towed. 4 days later I still cannot get an explanation as to what is wrong with my car. Now they are going to do a transmission tear down. YIKES!!! Any idea what the problem can be?


Code PO776
“Pressure Control Solenoid B performance or stuck off” 

that’s what our check engine light came on and read the code..


----------

